# Check Out This Drill



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

.....and they said it couldn't be done! A drill bit that drills a square hole! gb


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Isn't that called a Mortising Bit ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LL....mortise bit has a round auger type drill surrounded by a 'boxed' chisel. The Chinese developed this true drill bit that drills a square hole. First I've ever seen. Any wood ships flying over in your shop?????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty cool, Jim..instructions are a little hard to read..LOL

Still can't see how it works since the bit still relies on rotation....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is this how you make a square peg fit into a round hole?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

My brain hurts!


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

i started using one 25+ years ago @ Tesco Ind. in Bellville. They were common in the furniture business. never saw one at lowes/ home depot, but most of the major woodworking tool companies have them


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I might need one ! Thanks for the post. LL


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

First one I ever used was in 1980. Drilled square holes in steel with it though. Also had hex drills that drilled hexagons. Pretty cool little devises, but very time consuming to use.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Tortuga, the drill spins inside the outside square hole driver which is held stationary by a special jig on the drill press. You basically chisel the corners out as you drill down thru wood. Works good.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

teamfirstcast said:


> Tortuga, the drill spins inside the outside square hole driver which is held stationary by a special jig on the drill press. You basically chisel the corners out as you drill down thru wood. Works good.


Not what is happening here. You are describing a std mortise bit. The tool is converting the rotation into a sprial. There used to be a toy called a sprial-o-graph. Small gear inside a large gear, 4/1 ratio, you get 4 points and 4 inside curves. That's what is happening here. Very cool. They dont show how difficult it must be to start each hole precisely. There has to be a reference tool of some sort or each hole would have the cornors in a different place.


----------

